# المفضول أقدر منه على الفاضل



## makala

ما معنى الجملة "المفضول أقدر منه على الفاضل" في هذا السياق؟

وإذا ازدحمت شعب الإيمان قدم ما كان أرضى لله وهو عليه أقدر فقد يكون المفضول أقدر منه على الفاضل, ويحصل له أفضل مما يحصل من الفاضل.فالأفضل لهذا ان يطلب ما هو أنفع له,وهو في حقه أفضل...

فقه الإيمان لابن تيمية


----------



## Sun-Shine

حسب ما فهمت: الفاضل هنا بمعنى أفضل
أي أن الفاضل أفضل من المفضول (و كلاهما له فضل) ،  فالأعمال مراتب ،  أحد الأعمال أكثر فضلًا من الآخر
و المقصود من "المفضول أقدر منه على الفاضل" أن هذا الإنسان يقدر/ يستطيع القيام بالعمل الأقل فضلًا

والمقصود من العبارة كلها هو : عندما يكون أمام الإنسان كثير من الأعمال بعضها أكثر فضلًا من الآخر فليقم بفعل ما هو قادر عليه وينتفع به أكثر حتى لو كان هذا العمل أقل فضلًا من الآخر
(ففي هذه الحالة يكون هذا العمل أفضل له)​


----------



## makala

شكرا لك. لكن ما معنى كلمة "المفضول"؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

أقل مرتبة من الأفضل
أفضل يليه مفضول


----------



## Mejeed

أظن أن النص فيه نقص ، ولا يستقيم الا بإضافة "على" ليكون كالآتي:
فقد يكون على المفضول أقدر منه على الفاضل.
بدلا من:
فقد يكون المفضول أقدر منه على الفاضل.


----------



## makala

نعم. أنا نقلته كما هو مكتوب في الطبعة عندي. فيه ربما نقص.


----------



## Sun-Shine

Mejeed said:


> أظن أن النص فيه نقص ، ولا يستقيم الا بإضافة "على" ليكون كالآتي:
> فقد يكون على المفضول أقدر منه على الفاضل.
> بدلا من:
> فقد يكون المفضول أقدر منه على الفاضل.


"صحيح ، لم أنتبه لعدم وجود "على
شكرًا جزيلًا


----------



## Mejeed

الشكر لله


----------

